# Motors needed



## AnubisCrypt (Sep 9, 2008)

Morning fellow prop makers,

I am looking to get some reindeer motors or these new vent motors that people seem to be talking about. Does anyone know where these can be bought? Everywhere I am seeing online is sold out.

THanks,

Randy


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry no help, but im looking for reindeer motors as well, Ill keep an eye on this thread. If I find a source Ill post it here


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Great timing, here's a link.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-merchants/126189-ac-5-rpm-motors-like-deer-motor.html


----------



## Jjwilso5657 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Vent motor*

I could not find a vent motor through anyone here last year either due to being sold out. I bought one off of eBay for I think 10 bucks that was used off a vehicle. I also found several junk yards that had them if you needed a few of them. Mine worked really well last year. Good luck in your haunt.


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

I had purchased mine from Kindy's last year but just checked & they are sold out. Im sure they will get more come fall.


----------



## HauntMasterVA (Mar 23, 2012)

*Motors*

For reindeer motors, check Ebay for ' robust synchronous motor '. 
Other places to get motors: www.electronicsgoldmine.com www.sciplus.com www.surpluscenter.com
I hope this helps.


----------



## Chuck58rugby (May 19, 2013)

*Thank you so much*

I have Ben looking for a cheap motor similar to a reindeer or wind shield wiper motor. I am ordering 8 of them and ecstatic.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone actually found a replacement for the famous vent motor?


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Seems like I saw a link in another post that I followed toa website that offered the AC synchronous motors with choices of rpm for about 4-5 bucks apiece. This ring a bell, anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be thinking of this motor - more than $5, though:

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1702&catname=


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

depends on how much torque you need for your application... personally and professinally I don't use anything for animations except wiper motors from Monster Guts...they have long duty rating (when powered with appropriate 5 AMP power supply), plenty of enough torque for almost any application, and ruggedly built.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> You might be thinking of this motor - more than $5, though:
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1702&catname=


I have used this motor in several props. Runs a little hot, but so far so good.


----------

